# הקרדיטים שלי!!!



## shirpan (30/5/13)

הקרדיטים שלי!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז התמונות הגיעו אתמול ולא יכולתי באמת לחכות יותר מידי לפני שאפרסם קרדיטים!!
הייתי ערב עד 12 בלילה כדי לארגן את התמונות ולמצוא את אלה שאני אוהבת כדי שאוכל צ'יק צ'אק לפרסם פה בפורום.
בהזדמנות זו רוצה להודות לפורום הנפלא הזה ולבנות (וגם לכמה הבנים) שתמכו, ייעצו, שיתפו, חיבקו ובאופן כללי פשוט היו כאן כדי לדבר על כל נושאי החתונה!
אני לא מאמינה שזה כבר נגמר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואני אישה נשואה. אבל כל כך כיף להזכר!!
הנה מתחילים!!


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

מי אנחנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אני שיר בת 28- רכזת חינוך סביבתי בחברה להגנת הטבע ומדבבת והוא אלון בן 30 מדריך בכפר נוער

שנינו למדנו בבאר שבע (אני מדעי ההתנהגות והוא ארכיאולוגיה והסטוריה) ועבדנו כמדריכים בחברה להגנת הטבע. במשך שנה של עבודה באותו מקום, ומפגשי צוות- לא החלפנו מילה אחד עם השניה! אפילו בקושי זכרתי שהוא עבד איתי.
יום אחד הוא החליט שבא לו לדבב. חברה משותפת שידעה שגם אני מדבבת, הפנתה אותו אלי. אני זוכרת את זה ממש בבירור. הייתי בחדר הלמידה באוניברסיטה עם חברה והוא ניגש אלינו ושאל לגבי הדיבוב. נתתי לו פרטים של אולפן שאפשר לעשות בו קורס. הוא אמר תודה והלך. 
רק אז, אמרתי לחברה- הוא דווקא ממש חמוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (מדהים שאחרי שנה שעבדנו יחד, רק באותו רגע שמתי לב שהוא ממש חמוד)
רצה הגורל והיה לו אודישן לקורס דיבוב באותו היום שלי היה אודישן לבית ספר למשחק ושניהם באיזור תל אביב. 
האודישן שלי נגמר ב- 1:00 ושלו ב- 17:00. אז אמרתי לו שלא נחזור יחד כי אני ממהרת להגיע להופעה של גבע אלון שהייתה באותו הערב. 
רצה הגורל (כבר אמרתי?) והאוטו שלי נתקע. לא מתניע. גרירה, מוסך והאוטו מוכן ב- 17:00. אספתי את אלון ונסענו יחד לב"ש.
דיברנו כל הדרך, צחקנו, החלפנו חוויות והיה קליק שבחיים לא הרגשתי עם מישהו. היה לשנינו ברור שאנחנו עוד נתראה. יום אחרי זה, הוא הכין פרצוף משאריות הקינוח שאכלנו בדייט
וידעתי שזה בחור שצריך לשמור


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

והנה איקה הכלבה הצולעת שלנו 
כשעברנו לגור בכפר, איקה נדרסה. 
אחרי שני ניתוחים וזמן החלמה ארוך, היא נשארה צולעת אבל אנחנו אוהבים אותה מאוד
(היא לא באמת כל הזמן עם סרט. זו סתם הייתה הזדמנות לצילום)


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

הצעת הנישואין 
אז כבר בשנה שעברה.. הרגשתי שהזמן מתקרב והוא עוד יציע בקרוב..
אז היה לי חשוב להבהיר לו: "אם אתה לא עושה לי הצעת נישואין מפוצצת, אני לא מתחתנת איתך!"
אלון הוא בחור כשרוני בטירוף וכשהוא רוצה להשקיע, הוא משקיע בטירוף! לא בכספים אלא ביצירתיות! ובגלל שכמו שהוא כשרוני, ככה הוא גם עצלן, היה לי חשוב להבהיר לו- שפה אין מקום לעצלנות. אם יש מקום להשקיע בו - זה בהצעת הנישואין! 

היו היה סיפור אגדה:
היה זה יום שבת סגרירי כאשר חברתי הטובה התקשרה והציעה שנצא לטייל. אלון יצא לבקר חברים אז זה נשמע לי דווקא בילוי נעים. נכנסנו לאוטו והתחלנו לנסוע אל עבר גבעה ליד בית גוברין. עצרנו, יצאתי, היה קצת קריר ופתאום ראיתי חברה אחרת שלי. רצתי אליה וחיבקתי אותה "מה את עושה כאן? גם את יצאת לטייל היום בדיוק פה??" (אחח כמה קל לעבוד עלי). 
לעיניי המשתאות, היא הוציאה מהרכב: בגדים שחורים, מסכה שחורה וחרב. "תלבשי את זה." היא אמרה. "את עומדת לצאת למסע" 
באותו רגע, נפל האסימון והבנתי שידו של אלון מעורבת בעניין. התרגשתי כל כך. רצתי וחיבקתי את כולם! הייתי מתחילה לבכות באותו רגע, אבל הייתה לי משימה! לבשתי את הבגדים השחורים, המסכה ויצאתי למסע. 
בעודי עולה על הגבעה, ראיתי איש לבוש בגדים מוזרים (חבר של אלון מחופש). הוא סימן לי לבוא אליו ולשבת והתחיל לדבר באנגלית: "אין לך במקרה 6 אצבעות ביד ימין?" הוא אמר ומיד הבנתי! זה איניגו מונטויה מהסרט "הנסיכה הקסומה"! אנחנו בעצם משחזרים את הסצנה מהסרט! הוא סיפר לי שאיש בעל 6 אצבעות הרג את אביו והוא נשבע שימצא אותו ויאמר: שלום! שמי הוא איניגו מונטויה. הרגת את אבי. התכונן למות!" קמנו על הרגליים והתחלנו להלחם בחרבות! (מכיוון שאני מכירה את הסרט בע"פ, ממש שחזרנו את הסצנה כולה! כולל- "אני בכלל לא שמאלי" ו"אתה נראה אדם טוב, יהיה חבל להרוג אותך") ניצחתי את איניגו והמשכתי הלאה! 
ואז פגשתי את פזיק הענק (עוד חבר של אלון עם המון כריות בתוך הבגדים שלו) נלחמנו, קפצתי לו על הגב, והוא נפל על האדמה! ניצחתי!
באותו רגע נפל לי האסימון. אני בעצם ווסטלי! אני האיש בשחור שעומד להציל את הנסיכה! ואלון הוא הנסיכה! 
הגעתי לתחנה האחרונה שלי. שם מצאתי את אלון יושב עם עיניים קשורות על האדמה, ולידו וויזיני (עוד חבר של אלון) מחכה עם שתי כוסות יין. אלון החביא לי בכיס של המכנסיים השחורים את אבקת האיוקין (מי שלא ראתה את הסרט- מומלץ מאוד! ולא רק כדי להבין על מה אני מדברת) ועשינו את משחק החכמה. בסוף ויזיני שתה את הכוס עם הרעל ומת! 
אני ניגשתי אל אלון רועדת כולי והורדתי לו את הכיסוי מהעיניים. הוא אמר לי: "מותק, הצלת אותי" ואז שלף טבעת: "רוצה גם להתחתן איתי?" 
קפצתי עליו מיד ואמרתי: ברור!!!

נרגשים מאוד יצאנו ליומיים בצפון שקראתי להם: ירח דבש אירוסין. בדיוק בסופש שהצפון היה מושלג. 
אין ספק שהוא שיחק אותה! הצעת נישואין מהחלומות!!


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

קרב חרבות 
נלחמת עם איניגו מונטויה!


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

קרב אגרופים עם פזיק הענק


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

קרב מוחות עם ויזיני 
שימו לב לאלון שם עם כיסוי עיניים
הוא סיפר שהיה ממש משעמם להיות העלמה במצוקה. 
תכלס- אני זו שעשתה את כל העבודה!


----------



## yael s d (30/5/13)

וואו, איזה מלך! ואילו חברים אדירים! 
ואיזו מגניבה את! אני לא חושבת שהייתי יודעת לשחזר סצינה של אף סרט..... מצד שני, אני לא מקצוענית


----------



## רויתי6 (30/5/13)

זאת ה-ה-צ-ע-ה ! 
הכי מקורית, מקסימה ומרגשת ששמעתי עליה (נשבעת שהתרגשתי רק מלקרוא אותה :


----------



## Mikey Weiss (31/5/13)

ענק ענק ענק 
כאחת שגם יודעת את כל המילים בעל פה ושיש לה את as you wish כאחד הציטוטים החביבים עליה מכל הציטוטים בעולם, כן?


----------



## haych (31/5/13)

וואוווווווווו 
איזו השקעה! כל הכבוד לו!! וגם לחברים, על שיתוף הפעולה הלא מובן מאליו


----------



## Norma Desmond (31/5/13)

וואווווו 
אני לא ממש בטוחה איך להגיב לתיאור ההצעה הזו, אבל אין ספק שמדובר בהצעה מקורית ומושקעת בטירוף!
איזה מגניב לך שבן הזוג שלך יצרתי ומשקיען כל כך! ואיזה מגניבים החברים ששיתפו פעולה


----------



## DDN (31/5/13)

הצעה נהדרת! 
כל הכבוד על היצירתיות והמקוריות. זה הסרט החביב עליי. כנראה גם עליכם


----------



## bluestvixen (31/5/13)

מעולה מעולה מעולה! 
ההצעה הכי מגניבה ששמעתי עליה! שיהיה במזל!


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/5/13)

וואו איזו הצעה אדירה!!!!


----------



## Olga1986 (1/6/13)

מעולה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (1/6/13)

אוי, גאוני. 
אהבתי במיוחד שאת היית ווסטלי והוא היה באטרקאפ.


----------



## shirpan (2/6/13)

תודה חברים  מסכימה שהוא שיחק אותה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך התרגשתי מההשקעה שלו, והעובדה שהחברים שיתפו פעולה וזרמו בטירוף על הרעיון. 
וזה היה גם בדיוק כמו שרציתי- יצירתי, עם המון מחשבה ולא עלה כמעט כלום.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (4/6/13)

ההצעה הכי מגניבה ביקום!! 
קראתי רק עד לפה ואני כבר קולטת שאתם זוג אדיר ובטח אהנה גם מהמשך הקרדיטים,
אבל הייתי חייבת להגיב על זה ולהגיד שזו פשוט הצעת נישואין א-ד-י-ר-ה.
עצם הרעיון של לרתום חברים ולשחזר סצינה מסרט - כל סרט - היה יוצא טוב. אבל הנסיכה הקסומה? זה ה-סרט!
כל הכבוד לבחור!
אתם חמודים


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

ירח דבש אירוסין בצפון המושלג 
מיד אחרי הצעת הנישואין,
יצאנו לחופשה של יומיים בצפון שהיה מושלג ממש. ישנו אצל חבר של אלון בנווה אטיב והרגשנו כמו באירופה!
החלטתי שאני לא מספרת לאף אחד שאנחנו מאורסים במהלך היומיים האלה.
כך כשגם שהחופשה נגמרה, היה למה לצפות- לספר לכולם!! וכמובן לפייסבוק
שימו לב כמה אני מתלהבת מהטבעת בתמונה


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

ההזמנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי ההזמנות הייתה דילמה. אני ממש רציתי לעצב את ההזמנה בעצמי ולשים שם ציור שאני אצייר.
השקעתי, ציירתי, הראתי לאלון והוא לא התלהב. אמר שזה יותר מידי דיסני. (אני מאוד דיסני. הוא מאוד לא)
בסוף הוא אמר שאם זה חשוב לי אז שזה יהיה מה שאני רוצה, אבל לא רציתי לעשות משהו שהוא לא שלם איתו. אז החלטנו לשים תמונה שלנו במקום זה.
אבל אם כבר תמונה, אז בוא נעשה צילומים במיוחד!! 
חברה טובה שבאה לבקר (אותה אחת שעזרה לאלון לבחור את טבעת האירוסין) קיבלה על עצמה את המשימה להיות הצלמת. יצאנו לשדות שמחוץ לכפר והצטלמנו בכל מיני פוזות. 
בסוף בחרנו תמונה (שאני מאוווד אוהבת) ומי שעיצבה לנו את ההזמנה היא אחות של בן הזוג של אח שלי. קוראים לה דניאל והיא בלימודי עיצוב גרפי עכשיו. מוכשרת בטירוף!!
עשתה עבודה מדהימה!!

הנה הצד הקדמי


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

והצד האחרורי


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

זה הציור שרציתי שיהיה אבל בסוף לא היה 
ציירתי אותו בצבעי עפרון וממש אהבתי אותו.
אולי עוד אני אעשה איתו משהו בעתיד..


----------



## arapax (31/5/13)

מקסים 
אני בעד לעשות איתו משהו


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

אולם- נאות קדומים 
ידענו שאנחנו רוצים חתונה קטנה וחתונה בחוץ- בגן או בטבע. 
וכל המקומות שהתקשרתי אליהם, פשוט לא הסכימו לשמוע על פחות מ- 300 איש. התבאסתי ממש ואז אלון, בחיפוש קטנטן באינטרנט מצא את נאות קדומים. 
איך הוא הצליח כל כך מהר?? 
הם הסכימו גם שנערוך חתונה ל- 200 איש, והמקום עצמו פשוט מעלף!! באמצע שמורת טבע ביער, ליד אגם! 
אמם לא הכי זול שיכולנו למצוא, אבל התאהבנו בו ממש והחתונה גם הייתה ביום ראשון (מה שמוריד את העלויות)
האנשים שם היו ממש נחמדים לאורך כל הדרך ועזרו לו במה שביקשנו.


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

עוד תמונה של המקום 
בין עצים ובין עצים- יש גם שולחנות


----------



## haych (31/5/13)

נראה מקום מהמם


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
אז כמו שכתבתי בפורום לא מזמן,
את מסיבת הרווקות, אמא שלי ארגנה.
הזמינה חברות שלה ואת הבנות שלהן (שאני מכירה מאז שהייתי פיצית) חברות שלי שלי ואת הסבתא האדירה שלי.
כולן לבשו לבן, ועלי שמו סרט עם הכיתוב :bride to be וכתר עם אותו רעיון. 
שיחקנו משחקים, הביאו לי חרוזים, הקריאו לי ברכות, רקדנו ריקודים ואכלנו אוכלים. 
היה כיף אדיר ומרגש ממש 
ומתאים לי בול!


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

שמלת הברבי! 
אז שמלה זה הדבר הראשון שרצתי לחפש!
רציתי שמלה של נסיכה אבל לא מתיילדת, רציתי נוח אבל יפה. רציתי המון דברים.
ואז יום אחד, אלון ואני היינו בטויז אר אס ושם- ראיתי אותה!! שמלת החלומות שלי! על ברבי כלה!
אכן כן!!
בדיוק כמו שרציתי- סרט ורוד, עדינה, נפוחה אבל לא מידי.. זו השמלה שלי!
צילמתי את הברבי והעלתי אותה לפורום. ואתן, חביבות שכמותכן הצעתן לי לקחת את הברבי לתופרת כדי שתראה את הדגם.
מה שלא ידענו, זה שבאותו הזמן, התמונה התגלגלה למעצבת שמלות מוכשרת בטירוף בשם שרי בן דב. שבאופן הזוי לחלוטין, קנתה לבת שלה את הברבי הזו כמה שבועות לפני כן. 
היא יצרה איתי קשר במייל ואמרה שתשמח לתפור עבורי את שמלת הברבי! 
חלום שמתגשם!!


----------



## shirpan (30/5/13)

יוצאת להפסקה (זה לוקח מלא זמן לכתוב קרדיטים) 
אחזור בקרוב ואשים תמונה של השמלה האמיתית


----------



## Raspail (30/5/13)

אהההההה ככה לעזוב בשיא המתח?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה עם הריפרש בסבלנות....


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

הנה חזרתי!! ממשיכה


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

והנה שמלת הברבי בהשוואה לשמלה האמיתית 
דומה??


----------



## ronitvas (31/5/13)

בטח דומה 
וגם מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואת נראית נפלא!!!


----------



## Mikey Weiss (31/5/13)

דומה מאד אבל יותר נקי וקלאסי בגרסא האמיתית 
מה שנקרא win win.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

תהליך הכנת השמלה 
אחרי שיטוטים מטורפים באינטרנט (חשבתי על שמלה מאי ביי) ואחרי שביקרתי אצל רינה בהיר (שהיו אצלה דברים מקסימים אבל לא בדיוק מה שחיפשתי) אז חיפשתי וחיפשתי ובסוף.. השמלה מצאה אותי 
שרי בן דב המקסימה! נפגשנו אצלה בבית בקרית אונו. הבית שלה מלא באוירה נעימה ונינוחה ושם יש לה חדר עיצוב שבו היא תופרת, מעצבת ויוצרת את שמלת החלומות של הכלות שבאות אליה.
ישבתי איתה יחד, הסתכלנו על הברבי וחשבנו יחד אילו אלמנטים אנחנו משאירות ואילו אנחנו מורידות (פרחים ורודים נוצצים על החלק התחתון... נראה לי שנוותר). היא ציירה במקום סקיצה של השמלה והתחילה לעבוד. הייתי אצלה בשלוש מדידות וככל שעבר הזמן, השמלה התחילה להיות יותר ויותר דומה למה שדמיינתי.
שרי גם מלווה את הכלות שלה ביום החתונה. והיא הגיעה עד המקום בו התארגנתי ועזרה לי להכנס לשמלה, בדקה שהכל יושב כמו שצריך וחיבקה. איזה כיף!


----------



## ronitvas (31/5/13)

איזה אושר! 
וגם הנעליים היפות שלך מבצבצות


----------



## Norma Desmond (31/5/13)

שמלה מקסימה! 
שלך הרבה יותר יפה מזו של הברבי, אבל אני לחלוטין את רואה את ההשראה
איזה יופי שהלכת עם החלום שלך עד הסוף.


----------



## SSnow (31/5/13)

שמלה מהממת! 
נורא אהבתי את הרעיון והשמלה נראית כל כך את! 
אם אפשר אשמח לשמוע פרטים נוספים על המעצבת (אולי במסר?)


----------



## shirpan (2/6/13)

המעצבת- שרי בן דב 
זה אתר האינטרנט שלה
והיא תופרת שמלות בעיצוב אישי לכל כלה.
http://www.mit4mit.co.il/שרי_בן_דב/
היא כל כך נעימה ומקסימה וזורמת וגם באה להלביש את הכלות שלה ביום החתונה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/6/13)

מקסים! 
אני אוהבת את זה שהשמלה שואבת "השראה" משמלת הברבי - אבל גם מותאמת אליך. 
אהבתי מאד את התוצאה הסופית.


----------



## ani4ka4 (2/6/13)

איזה כיף  שימלה מקסימה 
כנ"ל האיפור והשיער ...יפיפה


----------



## shirpan (2/6/13)

תודה רבה! שרי עשתה עבודה מדהימה! 
היא הצליחה לשלב בין החלום שלי לבין המציאות.
היא פשוט בחורה מוכשרת בטירוף


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

יום לפני- מפגש משפחות מחו"ל 
אמא של אלון ואני חשבנו על אותו רעיון- יום לפני החתונה נעשה מפגש משפחות מורחב עם המשפחות שמגיעות מחו"ל
הרי בחתונה עצמה אין באמת מלא זמן לדבר עם כל אחד, ולא תמיד מצליחים למצוא זמן אחרי החתונה כדי לפגוש את כל האורחים שהגיעו מרחוק (אנגליה/ אמריקה/ אירלנד)
אז הלכנו על ברביקיו בחצר של ההורים של אלון.
היה ממש כיף! אני ממליצה מאוד על הפורמט הזה! ככה יצא לפגוש ולדבר עם כולם, אנשים יכלו להכיר אחד את השני לפני החתונה והאוירה הייתה מאוד נינוחה באופן כללי.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

יום ההתארגנות- אצל אמא בבית 
היה לי ברור שההתארגנות תהיה אצל אמא בבית. 
יום לפני, אלון ישן אצל ההורים שלו ואני אצל אמא שלי עם האחים שלי 
בבוקר החתונה, אמא הכינה מלא שקשוקה (כמה טעים זה היה!!) אכלנו מלא והתחלנו להתרגש לקראת ההתכוננות.
אני והאחים בתמונה. ובתוך הבטן שלנו- השקשוקה המעולה!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

איפור 
את האיפור עשתה לי לילך אופק המקסימה.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

שיער 
את עיצוב השיער עשתה לי עפרה השכנה של אמא שלי. אני לא זוכרת את שם המשפחה שלה.. אבל היא הייתה מקסימה!
זורמת עם כל השטויות שלי! ואפילו אחרי שהיא עשתה לי את התסרוקת, ולא מאוד אהבתי אותה כי לא ראו מספיק את הכתר (פרטים בהמשך על סוגיית הכתר) אז היא פשוט פירקה הכל ובנתה מחדש. היא פשוט נהדרת!
תמונה מקדימה


----------



## haych (31/5/13)

את יפהפיה 
איפור ושיער מקסימים.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

ושיער מאחורה


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

תכשיטים 
עד עכשיו, סבתא שלי הכינה לי את כל התכשיטים שלי. עגילים, ושרשראות. מאז שהיא יצאה לפנסיה, היא התחילה לעשות תכשיטים וממש רציתי שהיא תכין את שלי. אבל היא עברה ניתוח בעיניים לפני כמה חודשים ומאז היא כבר לא יכולה לעשות עבודה עדינה כמו הכנת תכשיטים. אז שיניתי כיוון.
חיפשתי תכשיט עם סיפור
ומצאתי! אצל סבתא בבית. היא השאילה לי את השרשרת שסבא שלי ז"ל קנה לה ליום ההולדת 60 לפני 20 שנה. וזה היה מושלם!
שבוע לפני החתונה, הלכתי איתה לקניון ומצאנו באחד מדוכני התכשיטים עגילים שנראה כאילו הם שייכים לשרשרת.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

הכתר!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז ראיתם כבר בתמונות שיש לי כתר.
אני מעריצה גדולה של דיסני וכמו כל ילדה בת 9, תמיד רציתי להיות נסיכה. לקראת החתונה, הבנתי שכשאת כלה, זה הזמן היחיד שבו זה לגיטימי ללכת עם כתר על הראש. 
רק שנזכרתי בזה יומיים לפני החתונה..
שישי בצהרים (אחרי ארוחת בוקר בים שארגנו לי חברות) טסתי לתל אביב, שמתי רולר בליידס והתחלתי לתור את תל אביב בחיפוש אחר כתר. מי יודע איפה מוצאים אחד כזה?? 
זכרתי שראיתי כתר מהמם אצל רינה בהיר אבל הם לא מסכימים להשאיל/ להשכיר אביזרים למי שלא עושה אצלם את השמלה. 
אז אלנבי. נכנסתי לחנות שהיו בה מלא תוספות שיער, תכשיטים נוצצים כמו השמש ושם מצאתי כתרים. ניסיתי למצוא את הכתר הכי עדין שהיה שם ובסוף נראה לי שהחמודי שקניתי עונה על הציפיות.


----------



## hagaraf (31/5/13)

בדיוק מה שחשבתי כשראיתי את השיער! 
התסרוקת, השמלה וכמובן הכתר כל כך משלימות אחת את השניה! את נראית מאושרת כמו בסרטים המצוירים


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מוכנה ויוצאת לפגוש את אלון


----------



## פרילי 86 (31/5/13)

השמלה שלך ממש יפה! 
ואני דווקא בדרך כלל לא אוהבת את רוב השמלות (יש עכשיו אופנה שנראית לי כמו כותנות)
והאיפור שלך מהמם, וגם הבחור שלך נראה מקסים. 
שניכם בעצם נראים יפים מבפנים ומבחוץ.
נראה לי שאני גונבת לך את עניין הסרט הורוד.


----------



## Raspail (31/5/13)

נתחיל מזה שאת פשוט מהממת!
נמשיך מזה שהתמונה עצמה מהממת!!!
ונסיים בזה שהשמלה מ-ה-מ-מ-ת ברמות אחרות, ואת כל כך יפה איתה!!!


----------



## Guronet (31/5/13)

נסיכה אמיתית! כמה שאת יפה


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

ואלון רואה אותי! 
חשבתי שהוא לא יתרגש.. אבל הוא כן!!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

צילומים מקדימים 
היינו בנמל בקיסריה


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מקדימים


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מקדימים


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מקדימים


----------



## butwhy (31/5/13)

חייבת להגיב כבר עכשיו! 
ראיתי את ההודעה שפירסמת מוקדם יותר השבוע על כך שאת מאוכזבת מהתמונות שקיבלתם. לא הגבתי לה כי עוד אין לי ניסיון עם זה (למרות שאם פותחים שרשור "דברים שאסור להתבאס מהם אחרי החתונה כי זה קורה לכולם למרות שזה נראה כאילו לא", מסתבר שזה צריך להיות הטיפ הראשון!). אבל אני חייבת להגיד לך שהתמונות שלכם, אלה שהעלית מיום החתונה עד עכשיו, פשוט מהממות ומרגשות. ממש רואים את האור, האושר והאהבה על שניכם, ואת פשוט יפהפיה!!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

באמת?? את לא סתם אומרת? 
אני כזו מגוחכת.. קצת עלו לי דמעות בעיניים כשקראתי את ההודעה שלך. אני כזו בחורה..
כנראה זה ביאס אותי יותר ממה שחשבתי..


----------



## butwhy (31/5/13)

באמת באמת באמת! 
אני דווקא לא מהמתרגשות בדרך כלל, והתמונות שהעלית גרמו לתחושה חמימה של התרגשות להתפשט לי בגוף (ובעיקר בבטן). בתמונות ממש רואים עליך שאת לובשת את שמלת החלומות שלך ומתחתנת עם נסיך החלומות שלך. מרגש נורא. בדיוק כמו בסרטי דיסני!
ו-יופי, עכשיו גם לי קצת עולות דמעות בעיניים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב, הנסיכה שיר!


----------



## פרילי 86 (31/5/13)

חמודה!! 
אני גם התחלתי לבכות עכשיו, כשקראתי שאת בוכה.
באמת, באמת, אני לא יודעת כמה אתם יפים ודוגמנים בחיים האמיתיים, אז אולי ביחס לזה... סתם, ברצינות, יצאתם יפים ואוהבים, עד כדי כך שבא לי שתהיו חברים שלנו (הוא גם היה בחברה להגנת הטבע, ואני יודעת בעל פה את בת הים הקטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מה, כולנו בוכות עכשיו?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו כאלה בנות!!! 
אתן ממש חמודות. תודה רבה רבה על מילים היפות. באמת שריגשתן אותי. ממש ממש ממש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה רבה!


----------



## yeela10 (31/5/13)

שיט, גם אני הצטרפתי לדמעות 
ולי בכלל אין ממש זכות להיות פה, כי אפילו הצעה עוד לא קיבלתי....


----------



## BluishSky (2/6/13)

גנבו לי את המילים מהמקלדת... 
שיר - אני מודה שאחרי שקראתי את ההודעה ההיא שלך ואז נתקלתי בקרדיטים, ממש חיפשתי את הפגמים בתמונות, ולא כל כך מצאתי... את ממש יפה!
השמלה והתסרוקת (והכתר) לגמרי לטעמי, יפים ועדינים (השמלה הרבה יותר יפה משל ברבי...) ורואים בתמונות גם אתכם עושים שטויות, כך שנראה לי שניצחתם את השטאנץ של הצלמים


----------



## Guronet (31/5/13)

גם אני חייבת לומר שאני לא מבינה על מה א מדברת 
בהודעה שלך שם על התמונות, ולא מבינה גם את התגובה של הצלמים
התמונות קסומות ואתם קורנים מאושר
וגם אם פה ושם עשיתם קצת פרצופים וצחוקים - זה מעולה בעיני! לא אוהבת שהתמונות כולן דומות האחת לשניה ורק הנוף מתחלף.
אתם נפלאים בעיני (עקבתי אחריך מהרגע הראשון בו פרסמת את הצעת הנישואין המקורית והמרגשת ואהבתי אתכם מההתחלה)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (1/6/13)

מצטרפת גם 
בתמונה השלישית החלטתי שאני חייבת להגיב ולהגיד שההודעה הקודמת שלך בוגע לתמונות היא פשוט שטויות. התמונות מדהימות ממש! ממש ממש.
התמונה מהמפגש כל כך מרגשת (ואני לא מהמתרגשות בכלל). ואת כל כך יפה. וגם השמלה הכחולה הפרחונית מההתארגנות


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מקדימים


----------



## רשל9 (31/5/13)

זאת תמונה שאני מקנאה 
שאין לי גם אחת כזו.. גם לי קרה מה שאת מתארת אבל בסופו של דבר היום אני אוהבת אותן מאוד!! צריך להבין שהזמן בצילומים הוא מוגבל יחסית ואין צלם שיכול לעשות את כל סגננות הצילום כך שתמיד יהיה לנו חסר משהו. גם אצלי בחופה חסר הקטע בוידאו שבעלי בא לפגוש אותי (רואים רק אותי מחכה) אז נכון הדברים האלה מבאסים אבל בסופו של דבר אלו דברים שממרחק הזמן שוכחים אותם. התמונות שלכם ממש יפות ומרגשות!!!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מקדימים


----------



## yael rosen (31/5/13)

את יודעת..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זאת אחת התמונות היפות שיצא לי לראות !!
!

כל כך כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים האלו, אתם שני אנשים פנטסטיים, וגם יפים, ככה על הדרך.
ממשיכה לרפרש ולהנות מכל פיקסל שאת מעלה

תודה


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

צלמים 
אז היו לנו צלמים חמודים ממש.
הם צילמו בחתונות של עוד 3 זוגות חברים שלי, והיו במחיר ממש סבבה, וגם היו הספקים הראשונים שבחרנו. אפילו לא בדקנו אחרים. ישר סגרנו איתם. 
אבל אני לא ממש מרוצה.. זה הדבר היחיד מכל הארגונים שאני לא מרוצה לגביו.. וזה באסה כי זה מה שנשאר איתי. התמונות.
הצילומים יצאו בסדר אבל לא משהו מיוחד. ויש לי כמה טענות.. רשמתי את זה כבר בשרשור הקודם אז בקיצור ואחרי שעברתי על התמונות שוב.. אני עדיין מרגישה ככה. 
רוב התמונות של הצילומים המקדימים יצאו מזויות שלא ממש מחמיאות לי, גם ממש רציתי שיהיו כמה שיותר תמונות טבעיות ולא מבויימות וכמעט כולן היו מבויימות, ובאופן כללי הוא היה לחוץ בצילומים. האיץ בנו לסיים.. וכאלה..
באופן כללי, תמונות די בנאליות. אני לא מרגישה שיש לי תמונה מהממת באנסמבל שלי. כזו שאני ארצה להסתכל עליה כל הזמן. גם ממש רציתי שנצטלם בנאות קדומים בתוך היער ליד עצים ולא עשינו בכלל תמונות כאלה. 
עשינו כל מיני DYI בחתונה שהם לא צילמו בסוף.. וגם בחופה אפשר בבירור לראות את הצל של הצלם על השמלה שלי..
אזזז... קצת באסה לי, אבל אני מנסה שלא לחשוב על זה..


----------



## Shir Rose (31/5/13)

אני לרוב לא מגיבה לקרדיטים 
אבל אני אומרת לך בעין מקצועית לגמרי, הצילומים שלכם פשוט מדהימים!!! 
באמת!!! 
וגם- את נראת נפלא, גם הבחור, הזויות צילום ממש יפות, האור נפלא בצילומים... 
ולגבי דברים שלא צילמו, יכול להיות שיכולת קצת להנחות אותם ספציפית והיו שמים לב.. 
ולגבי צילומים שלא הספקתם, זה קורה. אור והכנות, והתארגנויות.. לא תמיד מבפיקים את כל המקומות שרוצים, אבל באמתתתתתת שיש לכם תמונות מדהימות!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

אני קצת בשוק עכשיו.. 
את באמת אומרת את זה ממקום מקצועי, הא? 
אני מאמינה לך. 
תודה


----------



## Shir Rose (31/5/13)

אמיתית לגמרי, תמונות יפהפיות! 
ועוד מוסיפה... 
לפעמים אתם מקבלים מסת תמונות ענקית (בעיקר אם יש 2 צלמים). 
לבחור 200-300 מעולות מתוך 2000-3000 זה קשה. 
אבל ברגע שתסתכלי על אלו שבחרת ואהבת, תראי דברים באור שונה..


----------



## yeela10 (31/5/13)

לא סיפרת מי הצלמים ? 
והתמונות ממש יפות ושניכם יפים.


----------



## נעמה 156 (31/5/13)

אני לחלוטין מסכימה עם שיר (רוז) 
נדמה לי שאולי בגלל שהוא לא זרם איתכם והתחושה של החיבור לא הייתה טובה (לפי מה שהבנתי מהשירור הקודם שלך) זה משפיע על איך שאת מסתכלת על התמונות, אבל התמונות האמת יפהפות ועשיות היטב.
התמונה עם המטריה מטריפה


----------



## annana2 (1/6/13)

שכחת לציין- מי היו הצלמים? 
אגב, גם אני חושבת שהתמונות אחלה, אולי לא כולן הכי "מקוריות" אבל מחמיאות ממש ומנציחות רגעים..


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

עיצובים וקישוטים שעשינו בעצמנו! 
אז חשבתי שיהיה ממש נחמד לעשות כרטיסיות כאלה עם כל מיני עובדות עלי ועל אלון
כמו למשל: "בתוכנית המקורית, אלון תכנן ללבוש שמלה בעודי מציע נישואין" 
אז מצאתי בכפר גלעדי מחזיקים כאלה בצורה של חתן וכלה והכנתי עם בת דודה שלי שהגיעה מחו"ל לחתונה כרטיסיות חמודות עם מדבקות. 
אלון ואני חשבנו על המשפטים ביחד וכתבנו אותם בעברית בצד אחד ובאנגלית בצד השני (כי היו לנו הרבה אורחים ומשפחה דוברי אנגלית)
לצערי אין לי תמונות שלהם על השולחנות בקבלת פנים, אבל יש לי תמונה של אחד מהם על השולחן אצל אמא בבית


----------



## רויתי6 (31/5/13)

מקסים בעיניי


----------



## ברבורה (31/5/13)

נפלאים


----------



## ani4ka4 (3/6/13)

רעיון יפה! 
גם זה שלמטה עם התמונות 

כמה עלו המחזיקים?


----------



## shirpan (10/6/13)

המחזיקים עלו 18 ש"ל לקופסא של 9 
אבל אם את רוצה, את יכולה לקחת את שלי. 
הם אצלי באוטו ואין לי ממש מה לעשות איתם.
קניתי 50


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

עוד עיצובים שעשינו בעצמנו 
צילמנו תמונות שלנו כדי לשים בשירותים!
על המראה בשירותים של הבנים הייתה התמונה הזו- המצורפת.
מעל המשתנות אנחנו עושים פוזות של: "וואו איזה גדול!" וגם "איזה קטן! חחח" 
מסתבר שהייתה לזה השפעה ישירה לבחירה של הגברים לאיזו משתנה ללכת
ובתוך התאים אנחנו עושים פרצוף של: איזה ריח מסריח!


----------



## Raspail (31/5/13)

רעיון ע-נ-ק-!!!! 
פשוט רעיון קורע ומגניב!!! חחחחחח
גם גאונים וגם יפים!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (31/5/13)

מדליקים לאללה! 
אהבתי את הרעיון..

את התמונה הנ"ל שמתם ליד המראה בשירותי נשים או בתא עצמו?


----------



## Guronet (31/5/13)

חמודים נראה לי שאימצתי את הרעיון!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

קבלת פנים 
ידעתי שקבלת הפנים תהיה כיפית אבל לא שיערתי לעצמי עד כמה!
הדי ג'יי המקסים שם מוסיקה נהדרת. פתאום היה את "a whole new world" של אלאדין ואני התחלתי לרקוד שם בין האנשים ולשיר בקול רם. 
אה כן, כמובן שהיינו בקבלת הפנים. הסתובבנו קצת ביחד, קצת לחוד ובעיקר עשינו מה שהיה לנו נוח והתחבקנו עם מלא אנשים!
היו אנשים שכל כך התרגשתי כשראיתי אותם עד שהתחלתי לבכות. אחד הידידים שלי אפילו כינה את עצמו "הבצל", כי כל פעם שראיתי אותו התחלתי לבכות משמחה שהוא שם. 
היה כל כך כיף! לא רציתי שזה יגמר. סביב 8 וחצי, מנהל האירוע בא ואמר שצריך עוד מעט ללכת לחתום על הכתובה ולא רציתי! רציתי להשאר שם עוד! היו צריכים ממש לגרור אותי לשולחן החתימות


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

עיצוב המקום 
אז ככה..
פגשנו את מעצבת הבית שהציעה לנו מליונים דברים.
אני רציתי פינת זולה ועששיות. 
אמא רצתה הרבה יותר. היא רצתה פרחים על השולחנות, תוספת של פרחים בקבלת פנים, תוספת של גופי תאורה, חופה מעוצבת וכו'
אמרתי לה שמבחינתי זה בזבוז כסף כי העיצוב הבסיסי של המקום הוא ממש ממש יפה ומושקע. היא חשבה על זה והחליטה שהיא קונה לנו מתנה ומוסיפה את העיצוב על חשבונה כי זה היה חשוב לה מאוד. הסכמתי חוץ מלחופה המעוצבת. רציתי חופה פשוטה מסורתית.
ביום האירוע עצמו, הפרחים שעל השולחנות לא היו אלה שהיא הזמינה, ותכלס, כל התוספות היו די מיותרות. 
המקום נראה מהמם! אבל הוא נראה מהמם בזכות עצמו. 
למי שמתכננת להתחתן שם בקרוב, באמת שאין מה להוציא אלפי שקלים על תוספות עיצוב. המקום לא צריך את זה.
פינת הזולה דווקא הוסיפה מלא! ושמחתי לגלות מהתמונות שאנשים השתמשו בה מלא, ילדים קטנים נרדמו על הכריות ואפשרו להורים לרקוד בכיף וכו'.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

עיצוב הכניסה לחופה


----------



## Guronet (31/5/13)

קסום! רוצה גם!!!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

חתימה על הכתובה 
האמת, שלא חשבתי שאני אתרגש במעמד החתימה על הכתובה בכלל.
כי אף אחד מחברותיי שהתחתנה, לא הזכירה את המאורע כמשהו משמעותי. אבל כשהגיע הרגע, ממש התרגשתי
אחות של אלון שגרה בחו"ל, ולא יכלה להגיע לחתונה, הייתה בסקייפ באחד הפלאפונים כל הזמן ובכתה מהתרגשות. אז גם אני בכיתי מהתרגשות! 
הרב המקסים הסביר לנו מה עומד לקרות, וחתמנו כולנו על כתובה רפורמית מקסימה.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

כניסה לחופה 
אז פה יש כמה שלבים. 
מיותר לציין שאני התרגשתי בטירוף!
הכניסה לחופה שלנו היו מורכבת משני שלבים ושני שירים:


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

כניסה לחופה- אלון 
הוא נכנס לבד עם השיר של רוקי! כן כן. השיר של רוקי!
היה מבסוט ועשה פרצופים לכולם.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (31/5/13)

חמוודדדד .. 
מקסימים שניכם


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

כניסה לחופה- שיר 
השיר הנדוש ביותר של עונת החתונות 2013 היה גם השיר שלי- אהבה ממבט ראשון של אריק איינשטיין.
ההורים שלי ליוו אותי לאמצע הדרך ואז אלון פגש אותי, כיסה את ההינומה וצעדנו יחד לחופה. 
בכיתי כל הדרך


----------



## lanit (31/5/13)

לגמרי אי אפשר לטעות 
את כל כך דומה להורים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכמובן- נראית מהממת!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

חופה 
ממש רציתי חופה מסורתית.
היה לי חשוב שהאחים יקחו חלק בטקס הנישואין, ומיד חשבתי על זה שהם יהיו אלה שהחזיקו את החופה!
לקחנו את החופה של המקום והיא הייתה מצויינת!


----------



## pilpelet4u (31/5/13)

לא מצליחה לחכות לסוף כדי להגיב! 
הכל נראה כ"כ מקסים!!! נראה ונשמע שהיה לכם מושלם ושממש נהניתם!

נהנית לקרוא את הקרדיטים! (לא הייתי שם אבל המקום נראה מקסים! ממש הסגנון שלי...)


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

טקס הנישואין- רפורמי עם הרב מאיר אזרי 
בחרנו להתחתן בצורה רפורמית. 
אני מאוד מחוברת למסורת. אלון הוא אתאיסט גמור. זה התחבר! 
נזכרנו לחפש רב, שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה. כשהתקשרתי לבית דניאל המצב לא נראה מבטיח לגבי זה שהם ימצאו לנו רב אבל בסוף- הצלחה! זכינו ברב מאיר אזרי!
נפגשנו איתו שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה ודיברנו על העקרונות שחשובים לנו. היה קליק!
הרבה אנשים לא ידעו שזו הייתה חתונה רפורמית בגלל שהכל נעשה לפי כללי הטקס, רק שיווני. הוא ענד לי טבעת ואני לו, ההורים שלנו קראו את 7 הברכות, הרב דיבר בעברית (שזה משהו שאורחים אמרו לי שריגש אותם- הם הבינו מה הרב אומר! זה לא בארמית!), והכתובה הייתה כתובה בצורה מודרנית ושיוונית. איזה כיף!
הרגשתי שזו הייתה החתונה הכי יהודית שיכלה להיות. אנחנו נשואים. אבל לא מבחינת המדינה. וחבל.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מתחת לחופה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (31/5/13)

הוא מסתכל לך על היד\אצבע 
או סתם הוריד מבט?


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

הקראנו אחת לשני קטעים שכתבנו 
ממש רציתי שנעשה את זה. ואפילו הרב שלנו המליץ לנו שנעשה את זה. 
זה ממש הפך את החופה לשלנו. 
היה מאוד קשה לא לפרוץ בבכי כשאני הקראתי לו, אבל הצלחתי! הקול שלי רעד ממש, אבל הצלחתי. מסתבר שגרמתי ללא מעט אנשים להזיל דמעה בזמן שעמדתי והקראתי. אפילו אבא של חברה ניגש לקראת סוף הערב ואמר לי שריגשתי אותו.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

חיבוק מתחת לחופה 
אחרי שהוא הקריא לי את מה שהוא כתב, לא יכולתי שלא לחבק אותו


----------



## החלפתיניק (31/5/13)

תמונה ממש מרגשת 
ובכלל הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים, אתם נשמעים אנשים מרגשים ומצחיקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אהבתי גם את האיפור והשיער שלך. 
וגם התמונה עם האחים שלך בבית מאד מרגשת, למרות שהיא לא חתונתית.


----------



## Ruby Gem (31/5/13)

איזה מרגש... ירדו לי דמעות..


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

יש! הוא שבר את הכוס! אנחנו נשואים!


----------



## Guronet (31/5/13)

איזו חמודה!!! את נראית ממש שמחה שהוא הצליח 
לשבור את הכוס והוא נראה ממש משועשע מכך!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

ריקודים! 
מיד אחרי החופה, ביקשתי שיהיו ריקודי מעגלים. הייתי בחתונות דתיות עם ריקודי מעגלים וכל כך אהבתי את זה!! 
ובאמת אחרי החופה, רקדנו כולנו במעגלים! 
היה אדיר, הנעליים שלי הרגו אותי!
הורדתי אותן, אצבע מדממת. נו טוב. פלסטר, נעליים חלופיות ורוקדים!


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

הפתעה בחתונה! סרטון שהכינו המשפחה 
בגלל שאני מדבבת ומתה על בת הים הקטנה
אח שלי הכין לי סרטון בהשתתפות כל בני המשפחה הקרובים וגם אלון. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200620940018870&set=vb.1020951815&type=2&theater
בסוף הסרטון יש כמה קטעים מהצעת הנישואין של הנסיכה הקסומה.


----------



## BluishSky (2/6/13)

איזה מגניב! 
גם אח שלך מדבב? החלק שסבסטיאן שר זה גם דיבוב שלו?


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

פלאש מוב! 
זה לא היה סוד שרציתי פלאש מוב
ממש רציתי פלאש מוב
ושוב, האח הגאון שלי מכה שנית.
היה פלאשמוב!!!


----------



## Raspail (31/5/13)

איזה אדיר! איזה שיר היה לפלאשמוב?


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

הריקודים 
אז רקדנו ורקדנו ורקדנו!
רקדנו עד 1 וחצי בלילה ואז נשארנו שם עד 2 וחצי מעוכים בפינת הזולה.


----------



## shirpan (31/5/13)

מה כבר נגמר?!?! 
אז מה למדנו? שלכתוב קרדיטים זה לוקח הרבה מאוד זמן. 
שלקח לי כמעט אותו פרק זמן לכתוב את הקרדיטים כמו שלקח לי להתחתן. 7 שעות פלוס מינוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיכול להיות שאני קצת פרפקציוניסטית לגבי תמונות.. 
שחיכיתי מלא זמן להתחתן וזה קרה!
ושאני מאוד מאוד אוהבת את בעלי הטרי.

שוב תודה לפורום הנפלא הזה! 
אני משערת שאני אתחיל להסתכל ולכתוב פחות עכשיו כשהכל נגמר.. אז אני אתגעגע מאוד! 
חיבוקים לכל המתחתנות והמתחתנים!
שיר


----------



## ronitvas (31/5/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
תודה רבה ששיתפת. אכן, לוקח הרבה זמן להעלות קרדיטים
ולכן עדיף קודם לכתוב את כל המלל ואז לצרף תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים ומקסימים, לפחות כמו החתונה שלכם.
שאפו על כל ההשקעה, גם על הסרטון.

מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






מקווה שתישארי איתנו... כיף פה


----------



## SSnow (31/5/13)

מזל טוב וקרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נורא נהניתי לקרוא וגם לקחת כמה טיפים (מקווה שלא אכפת לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה כייפית, עם המון אהבה והנאה, ואתם זוג מקסים ויפיפיה!!
מאחלת לכם המון אושר, אהבה וכיף בחיים, שכל יום תיהיו מאוהבים כמו שאתם היום (וממש רואים את זה בתמונות!)

סופ"ש נעים


----------



## רויתי6 (31/5/13)

בד"כ אני לא קוראת עד הסוף את הקרדיטים אבל 
משהו באופן הכתיבה שלך, ואחרי שקראתי את ההצעה (המושלמת) לא יכולתי שלא להמשיך. ממש כיף לראות את התמונות ולראות ששניכם קורנים מאושר ורואים שהחתונה הזאת הייתה מיוחדת, שבאמת באתם לחגוג עם כל האוהבים שלכם . כל הפרטים הקטנים אם זה התמונות בשירותים או העובדות על החתן והכלה  אני בטוחה שהאורחים שלכם כלכך נהנו


----------



## FayeV (31/5/13)

תקשיבי ותקשיבי טוב 
כל כך נהינתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים, הייתי רוצה להיות אורחת בחתונה שלכם. השמלה (ואת) נראית נהדר! איזה כיף שהגשמת את החלום שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אני גם מצטרפת לכל השאר - התמונות ממש יפות, ורואים את ההתרגשות והשמחה שלכם, זה לא נראה מבוים בכלל!


----------



## lanit (31/5/13)

מקסימים! 
המון מזל טוב! מאחלת לכם המון אושר, מקוריות וצחוקים משותפים להמשך חייכם ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וגם- איך התקמבנת על כזה אח משקיען?


----------



## yeela10 (31/5/13)

איזה יופי, איזו שמחה 
והזר שלך נראה מקסים. באיזה פרחים השתמשו ?
יש לך תמונה שלו מקרוב ?

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (31/5/13)

איזה קרדיטים יפים ! 
תמונות מאוד יפות, אין לך שום סיבה לחשוב אחרת !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב בהמשך חייכם המשותפים !!!


----------



## פרילי 86 (1/6/13)

מקסים 
נראה שהיה יום נפלא, אתם נראים זוג חמוד ואוהב, ובכלל הכל נאה מושלם.
הרבה הצלחה ואהבה בהמשך החיים.
תודה על הקרדיטים המקסימים


----------



## Bobbachka (1/6/13)

כיף גדול לקרוא את הקרדיטים!! 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים ואת פשוט מעלפת (הסרט הורוד על השמלה הורס!!!).
מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה ושגרה מלאה באירועים משמחים לפחות כמו החתונה המקסימה שלכם!
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
וקבלתי חיזוק בקשר לתמונות שלך - הן מקסימות!
אני זוכרת שכתבת שהתאכזבת ואני חושבת שהן בהחלט מצוינת. 

כנראה שעוד כמה זמן נראה הודעה של כלה שתכתוב - ראיתי את הקרדיטים המקסימים עם התמונות של shirpan וממש התבאסתי כי שלי לא יפות באותה מידה...


----------



## ani4ka4 (3/6/13)

איזה קרדיטים נהדרים, שיהיה במזל טוב!


----------



## simplicity83 (31/5/13)

בובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון המון מזל טוב! 
קודם כל כמו שאמרו לך כולן בשרשור הקודם, מבט ראשון על התמונות הוא לא מספיק. אי אפשר לקלוט את כל הפרטים כל כך מהר, בעיקר כשכל כך מתרגשים!
גם אני הסתכלתי בהלם ולא עיכלתי. מבטיחה לך שככל שתסתכלי יותר, תגלי עוד רגעים שנתפסו ועוד תמונות שאת אוהבת ומזכירות לך כמה כיף היה. 

הכל נראה מקסים, בדיוק כמוכם.
ובתור מי שמכירה אותך, אני יכולה להגיד לך שמהתמונות נראה שהחתונה היתה בדיוק אתם. 
שמחה, קופצנית ומרגשת. 
למי אכפת מה אמר הצלם? אנחנו לא בובות ראווה. לכל אחד יש את השטאנץ שלו ואני מבטיחה לך שזה הייחוד שלכם ולא הייתם רוצים מזכרת שתציג אתכם אחרת.
מאחלת לכם להמשיך לשמוח ולאהוב כל כך! 
מלא נשיקות


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/5/13)

המון מזל טוב!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה קרדיטים מהממים! השמלה שלך יפהפיה...


----------



## lost in dreams (31/5/13)

וואווווו איזה קרדיטים מעלפים!!!! 
היה שווה לחכות לקרדיטים כאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה כיפית ושמחה שממש התאימה לכם. והתמונות מדהימות! מקווה שגם את כבר רואה את זה...
שניכם הייתם יפים וחמודים, אבל את יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השמלה מהממת!!! מזכירה את שמלת הברבי, אבל הרבה יותר קלאסית ועדינה וממש מחמיאה לך. היא ממש עשתה עבודה מצוינת. 
האיפור והשיער עדינים ומקסימים וממש מתאימים לך. 
את נאות קדומים אני ממש ממש אוהבת (אפילו חלמתי להתחתן שם פעם) ונראה שהמקום התאים לכם בול.
ובתור חובבת דיסני וקיטש הכל ממש לטעמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והסרט שהמשפחה עשתה לכם... מאז שהעלית אותו לראשונה עוד לא נרגעתי ממנו. אפילו הושבתי את הפשוש והכרחתי אותו לראות. ואני גם מספרת עליו לכל מיני אנשים שאני פוגשת. איזה משפחה מוכשרת וחמודה!!!

מאחלת לכם חיי נישואין מאושרים, שלווים ומלאי חוויות נפלאות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עדי (שהייתה איתך בשכבה ולא זוכרת אם אמרה את זה קודם)


----------



## yael rosen (3/6/13)

שירפן היקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אין לי ברירה אלא לחלוק את שעל ליבי איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קנאה עמוקה
התמונות המקסימות, הקסם שלכם כנפרדים וכזוג, והחוויה שנראית דרך התמונות כפשוט חלום, גורמים לי לקנא עד עמקי נשמתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב
אני מניחה שכבר הבנת שהתמונות מטריפות
ומאחלת לכם שפשוט תשארו ככה
ממש ככה - כמו בתמונות האלו
חיים נישואים סופר דופר מאושרים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותודה על הטאץ' הוורוד שנתת ליומי


----------

